# Styrofoam cones



## arie929 (May 25, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can get styrofoam cones or have them made? The ones sold at craft/floral supply stores are too narrow. I need some that are about 2 ft. high and 15 in. diameter at the base.

I'm located in Toronto, ON, so I'm hoping to find a retailer in Canada or the US.

Thanks.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Ask a local florist where he gets his floral supplies oor his foam.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

This, Styrofoam cones - Google Search might help.


----------

